# Pattern routing curves



## kak047 (Oct 30, 2004)

I am making a wall hanger that has a number of repetitive curves that are the same size and shape. I made a pattern with the complete outline for the hanger. When routing with the pattern, the round sharp tip blows out when the bit touches it. I make a climb for part of the curve but the tip of the curve still blows out. There should be a photo attached.
I would appreciate any help.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: From what I see in the picture, it appears that the grain of the wood chips out 
when you are routing against it. Is the bit sharp? If you have a bit with the
bearing, you could use the top bearing to do half of the cutout then change bits and flip the pattern and material over so the patern rides against the bit with the bearing
on the bottom. Hope this helps, good luck. Woodnut65


----------



## kak047 (Oct 30, 2004)

Woodnut65 said:


> Hi: From what I see in the picture, it appears that the grain of the wood chips out
> when you are routing against it. Is the bit sharp? If you have a bit with the
> bearing, you could use the top bearing to do half of the cutout then change bits and flip the pattern and material over so the patern rides against the bit with the bearing
> on the bottom. Hope this helps, good luck. Woodnut65


Thanks, I realize that I could not see the grain because the pattern is on top of the workpiece. I'll take your advice and pay more attention to the wood grain, routing with the grain.
Thanks


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

*take two*

I'm not sure you can route with the grain on a project like this, at some points the you will be going up grain. But I think I have a solution for you and I think Bob and Rick had a tip on this at sometime or other.

What I might try is to make some chip breaks by bring the cutter into the curve in position 1 then again at 2 and again at 3 and maybe you will need a 4 and 5 but the idea is to come straight in at those points so if as you round the corner if it does chip it only goes as far as the chip break.

If someone remembers where's and when's of the BobandRick post or what it was called that might help as they can explain it better then I did.

Ed


----------



## kak047 (Oct 30, 2004)

I tried you suggestion, but it was not successful for me. This project may have to take a change in design.
The photos were great in making and the forum is excellent. Thanks for the help.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

kak047 said:


> I tried you suggestion, but it was not successful for me. This project may have to take a change in design.
> The photos were great in making and the forum is excellent. Thanks for the help.


 I'm sorry things didn't get any better. Did you see any improvements? 

Also, what kind of wood are you using? I did a gun rack a lot of years ago that had much the same type of curves and I used cherry and it seemed to work fine, I don't recall any chip outs happening. Is changing wood an option?

Hey anyone else out there got any other ideas?

Ed


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

kak047 said:


> I tried you suggestion, but it was not successful for me. This project may have to take a change in design.
> The photos were great in making and the forum is excellent. Thanks for the help.


This is a typical example for the use of the template guide and a straight cutter taking 4-6mm cuts in the plunge mode. You can still use your original template all that will happen is your final shape will be slightly larger than the template. Try a 3/8" cutter with a 5/8" template guide this will increase the size by 1/8" and I do not see that a problem If it is then reduce your template by 1/8"th before you commence.I would also suggest you make yourself a a router support to kee the cutter perpendicular to the face of the material.
Tom


----------

